# Veyron vs. Switzer GTR



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

YouTube - Bugatti vs Nissan GT-R P800 Switzer Acceleration / Beschleunigung

"..so I just got my as kicked in my Veyron - by a Datusn"

Just imagine you getting that phone call...

Dayum that thing goes!


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

Apparently the Veyron couldnt get the power down due to the weather.

There is no way in hell you would pull away from a Veyron that quickly.


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

1080p:Switzer P800 Nissan GTR vs Koenigsegg CCR x 2 Races


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Sure, but that doesnt change anything. Both are 4wd. The fact is that the datusn gets the power better to the ground than the Bugatti.


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

Dont get me wrong thats an amazing feat for the GTR but in the dry it would get spanked. 

Maybe the Veyron chap was a little scared in the rain and didnt want to crash his car?


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

No question.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah....as much as i love my GT-R a Veyron and a dry road is going to make easy meat of a GT-R.


----------



## AVUS Motorsport (Jun 9, 2008)

I don´t like the Veyron but it´s a fast bit of shit on the autobahn.

Here you can see what happend with the Switzer GTR:

YouTube - Bugatti Veyron vs Nissan GT-R R35


----------



## neilstafford (Apr 3, 2005)

cracking clip though, especially the 2nd run


----------



## neilstafford (Apr 3, 2005)

AVUS Motorsport said:


> I don´t like the Veyron but it´s a fast bit of shit on the autobahn.
> 
> Here you can see what happend with the Switzer GTR:
> 
> YouTube - Bugatti Veyron vs Nissan GT-R R35


and thats another cracking vid to:smokin:

as i'm not sure, is this in russia???
if so, brave driving, with some of those russian artics trundling down the motorway at 40 mph flat out. also, nice to see some people doing well since the collapse of the iron curtain


sorry, just seen this is russia, doh.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

1000bhp r35 might have a better go


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

Jm-Imports said:


> 1000bhp r35 might have a better go


Would be awesome to see


----------



## r33gtsman (Jun 29, 2001)

andyc said:


> 1080p:Switzer P800 Nissan GTR vs Koenigsegg CCR x 2 Races


The GT-R in this clip is Perra's car from over here in Sweden, he used to be on here a lot but I haven't seen him post here recently.


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

Jm-Imports said:


> 1000bhp r35 might have a better go


we dont have a 1000 hp gtr do we?


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

alex (gtrstar) is planning on hitting 1000bhp, would really be awesmoe to see


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

I dont believe this video at all - look how wet the track is!

In my honest opinion, if the track was dry, the veyron would of spanked it.


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Dont you just love people who just read half the 1st post and then press "reply" instead of reading the whole thread?!...


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

This has been discussed before,the AMS GTR has covered the quarter mile in [email protected],quite simply it will totally destroy a Veyron !http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/144392-ams-alpha-10-gtr-9-1-163mph-video.html#post1373827


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

BenGTR said:


> Dont you just love people who just read half the 1st post and then press "reply" instead of reading the whole thread?!...


Usually as theres lots of waffle in between...


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

asiasi said:


> This has been discussed before,the AMS GTR has covered the quarter mile in [email protected],quite simply it will totally destroy a Veyron !http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/144392-ams-alpha-10-gtr-9-1-163mph-video.html#post1373827


Loads of cars will beat a Veyron within a quarter mile I believe it does it in 10.2

But when the Veyron hits the 180-190+ thats when it will destroy almost any tuned car.

Unless the AMS GTR can hit 240+ which it won't.


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

While googling info about the veyron came across this, not sure if its true?

JUN VEYRON


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

andyc said:


> While googling info about the veyron came across this, not sure if its true?
> 
> JUN VEYRON


If thats true then theyve certainly chose the right tuning company for the job.


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

This was posted on another thread by [email protected] on the same subject.


I politely disagree ,

While the Alpha 9 is in a tough battle with the Veyron..the 10 would not even be close.

IF gearing were not an issue an Alpha 10 GTR would leave a veyron convincingly at a 200mph rolling run. Right now the GTR would hit the rev limiter at about 215 so it would be a one sided race.

The Alpha 10 GTR in its current form is going from 0-660 ft (1/8 mile) in 6 second flat and hitting near 125mph. In 0-1320 feet (1/4) mile its doing that in 9.1 seconds while hitting 163mph

The veyron by comparison is only hitting about 140mph in that 1/4 mile distance and taking a full second (10.2) longer to get there. 

The big advantage the Veyron has is its aerodynamics and gearing which will allow it run to that speed. We are working with a company now that will allow gearing to reach the 250mph mark in the GTR. The Veyron right now has the gearing to out run an Alpha 10 but in the acceleration field it will get left behind and quickly. We are hoping to remedy that gearing thing here very soon 

oh and we still have an Alpha 12 to launch too 

Eric


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

asiasi said:


> This was posted on another thread by [email protected] on the same subject.
> 
> 
> I politely disagree ,
> ...



Thats awesome news for the GTR


----------

